# 08-10 f250 Led hideaway



## plow4u (Jan 17, 2000)

Has anyone installed Led hideaways in the parking lights of an 08-10 Superduty? Had a guy tell me that they are double walled and didn't't recommend I put them in. Any help or pics would be grateful or tips you may have. Mine is a 2010


----------



## SnowJersey (Nov 22, 2010)

plow4u;1156232 said:


> Has anyone installed Led hideaways in the parking lights of an 08-10 Superduty? Had a guy tell me that they are double walled and didn't't recommend I put them in. Any help or pics would be grateful or tips you may have. Mine is a 2010


i haven't installed them but i've seen numerous trucks with either led's or stobe tubes in

if the light is double walled your gonne need 2 different sized hole saws. 
1 1inch and another a little bigger. drill your bigger hole first through the outside and make sure you stop. discard and now drill your 1" hole for the led.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I use a 1 1/2 inch hole saw for the outter hole then a 1 inch for the actual tube or haw.


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

Yes it is double walled. Like other people stated drill a bigger hole in the ABS plastic outter wall and then drill 1" hole for the strobe.


----------



## jpar247 (Jan 30, 2009)

Make sure you some how plug the outer hole. Dust, bugs, etc get in there and dulls the light.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Uni bits work well for me.


----------



## plow4u (Jan 17, 2000)

*pics*

Anybody have any pics of the 08-10 superduty headlights wanted to put amber Led's in the upper parking lights,where did u drill the holes at? Was thinging about the inner side of each parking light so they kinda aim outwards and toward the sides.


----------



## hyperjohnny (Dec 17, 2010)

*Corner strobe and/or LED install*

The guys with the two-sized hole saw or a die-grinder bit option are correct. Against my advice you can install any of the "hide-away" strobe tubes or LED's in any of the Ford, Chevy or Dodge "sealed" headlamp modules but keep in mind, it HAS TO BE done in a dry environment to maitain the integrity of the "module". By "module", I mean the whole headlamp/turn signal assembly. These are manufactured and sealed from the factory and aren't designed like the old units where you can access the back of the reflector assy that the light source (bulb) uses to shine its light against to produce a proper beam. Thusly, once you cut into that housing, you jeopardize the integrity of the sealing properties within that module. The factories WILL NOT warranty any moisture issues once their "module" has been modified. Moisture issues have always been an issue, especially with plowing and ANYTHING electrical as we all know. 
With all that being said, I have insistant customers that "have to have" the corner systems installed in their trucks "the way their old truck had it" and as always, the customer is always right with the above mentioned exception. My advice-I wouldn't. Time will be your adversary in this issue. Those modules are not inexpensive. I do my best to recommend an alternative such as the surface-mount units. With the advantage of the clear lenses on the LED's, you can keep them inconspicuous, AND they'll be brighter. The problem with LED's is they're ALL omni-directional. They don't light-up and offer both a 360-degree horizontal AND 180-degree+ vertical light output as the strobe tubes do. Finding that "sweet spot" in any light housing is very difficult ESPECIALLY with the double-walled modules we are referring to. With my 28 years in this business, I seem to have forgotten more about vehicular lighting than most even know. I can offer advice inexpensively, I can't repair mistakes cheaply. 
If you "have to" install these bad boys, make sure you have a fool-proof sealing method/plan BEFORE you tear into your modules. A decent auto parts store will offer "body plugs" made of rubber or a nylon plastic that you can use to seal these up once your holes are drilled and lamps installed. Remember, you're also now going to have a harness to feed out this grommet or plug which will also be another source of moisture entry if you don't do it right...
I know this is long-winded but I've corrected many "F-ups" already and I'm trying to save some do-it-yourselfers from future headaches. If you don't ABSOLUTELY have to, Don't. There are numerous other brighter/better alternatives. Where I'm from, these systems aren't legal without having something else on the roof, besides! Most of the lighting laws require your warning lighting to be "mounted at the highest practicable point" on the vehicle. These hideaway kits are strictly secondary to what you are legally obligated to have when plowing...just an FYI...
[email protected]


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

well, i am not gonna disagree with the above post...

but...i've done a ton...some sealed like heck with OSI Quad....others left open..headlight outer shell has vents in it already its not air tight....i have yet to see any of the ones i did have any moisture issues...

i wouldn't be afraid of doing it...seal with OSI if your really worries...and unless your doing screw in tubes use a 1 1/4 outside hole for just a pop in as its smaller and seals easier...1" inside....the 1 1/2 is only needed when you have the 2 screws to deal with and the larger body of a LED or screw in head...

agreed...there are some pretty nice grill lights such as the whelen linz6 and others that for the same price as vertex HAW will do more warning IMO...

think carefully on how you want that new of a truck set up.......do it ONE time....yeah...


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Dissociative;1157140 said:


> well, i am not gonna disagree with the above post...
> 
> but...i've done a ton...some sealed like heck with OSI Quad....others left open..headlight outer shell has vents in it already its not air tight....i have yet to see any of the ones i did have any moisture issues...
> 
> ...


George did you seal the outer hole with just OSI or did you use a cutout of sorts + the OSI


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Let me add a couple things. Anytime you drill for a strobe or led hide a way you want to use a holesaw and no other type of bit. Also is isn't always best to use a larger holesaw on the outter hole. It is always case by case. Many times we use a dremel and cut out a square so we can get a better look at the inner reflector for proper placement of the bulb. Many lights we will also drill a small drain hole at the bottom of the outter casing in case water does happen to get inside. I am not sure what "module" some of you are referring to as I have never seen any electronics inside a headlight assembly other than the bulbs themselves. You can seal up the hole afterwards but if you use the wrong stuff it can make replacing the bulbs a real pain. 

If you are unsure about drilling send us the assembly and we will do it for you, install the bulb, test it, and sent it back. We have done this many times for customers nervous about damaging an assembly. 

If you take it on yourself, measure twice and cut once as they say...


----------



## jpar247 (Jan 30, 2009)

Dissociative;1157140 said:


> well, i am not gonna disagree with the above post...
> 
> but...i've done a ton...some sealed like heck with OSI Quad....others left open..headlight outer shell has vents in it already its not air tight....i have yet to see any of the ones i did have any moisture issues...


They might not be air tight because moisture has never been my issue, but by leaving that outer hole open, all types of things can make there way into the inner housing and over time the dust alone completely kills the light output for the headlight.

I have to remove my housings, pull out all the bulbs, throw the housings in the oven at 200*F and cook them for 10min, then pull the lens off, polish the lens and reflector(hopefully), then seal them back up with black RVT.

The best way to cover that outer hole up i think is use the original cutting from the hole saw, thread the wire thru and then reseal with RVT...

To the original poster, I personally think that LED HAW are crap. Customs trucks at my work have them in all their trucks and you don't notice them at all, especially when the tail light or headlight is on. Old school strobes are the only way to go when it comes to HAW.


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

Please explain the terms "OSI" and "HAW". 

THANKS !!!


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

OSI makes adhesives and sealants
HAW-Hide A-Way lights


----------

